# Goldfish food



## anisa

So.. what should i feed to my goldfish besides goldfish pellets. I read there that they eat vegies. I give them frozen peas coupe times per week. They love it. What other vegetables would they eat?
Thanks!


----------



## PostShawn

I put in cucumber because I have plecos in there too and the goldfish went nuts picking at it too. Not sure if that's ok for them but they are doing just fine and picked the whole center of the cucumber slice out.


----------



## snowyfish

Hi anisa

Goldfish eat pretty much all household food. Here's a list of what I feed my beautiful goldies:

1. Peas - helps at digestion
2. Lettuce
3. Spinach
4. Zucchini
5. Carrots
6. Cucumbers
7. Apples
8. Grapes
9. Garlic
10. Pieces of Orange - for vitamin C 
11. Boiled Rice
12. Broccoli
13. Corn
14. Beans 

Good luck.


----------



## FlyFish

Lettuce, frozen peas and apples.when you feed them vegetables, you cut them up into bits like the normal fish food.


----------



## fishtales

im assuming when u feed them the human frozen food/veggies that u soak it first to cut them up into small pieces?


----------



## bmlbytes

The original post was 5 months ago. This is no longer an active thread.


----------



## fishtales

bmlbytes said:


> The original post was 5 months ago. This is no longer an active thread.


1. on all the other forums im on if its no longer active, a mod normally closes the thread. 

2. this was the 3rd thread from the top, normally being recent. but not realizing the date i didnt think anything of it and indicting there hasnt been much of anything going on in the discussions about goldfish, koi, and ponds. maybe b.c ppl think the threads are closed?


----------



## bmlbytes

Threads are not closed here. Just click the "new posts" link at the top of the page to see the most recent posts.


----------



## nagonokami

Since this thread seems to have interest again;
When feeding fish hard foods like zucchini, cucumber, apple, etc, boil slices of the food for a few minutes until they become slightly soft. Then feed them to your fish and enjoy their reactions.


----------



## webma

I have never feed my fish with vegetables yet. I think I have to try it out! I just have to boil it, cut it small and then give it to them? Sounds reasonable. And the fish seem to enjoy it more than the normal pellets? Well at least it's some variation. But I'm a little bit scared that it might be not good for their health? Or are my doubts unfounded?


----------



## ruwan

Giving goldfish peas is very good.. coz they can easily get swim bladder and peas helps to prevent that..but are there any high fiber foods thats good for goldfish ?


----------



## OhYesItsMe

all the veggies mentioned and freeze dried or live baby shrimp, blood worms or krill


----------



## fishtales

i heard krill is not so good for goldfish from another post i came across.


----------

